# Google Sync in Linux Mint



## patrickfeeneytamayo (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi guys,, 
I have two computers, a desktop and a laptop. I opted for installing linux mint on my Acer Aspire 15. All was going great, I constantly asked questions to solve my problems, but at the end all went great. The problem is that I want to sync my documents to google drive and the thing under files where you sing in with your google account works really slow. I want to know if there is a program that I can install so I can select the forlders to sync and upload them to "my computers" on google drive. If not, why I have to wait like 6-10 seconds to acces folders on the google account thing on documents. Sorry if I don´t explain my self very well, ask if you don´t understand. Thanks in advance.


----------

